# New tying station



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gave the last one I made to a friend, so I had some time today and went into the shop and made a new one for myself. Here are some pics on how it turned out


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Flyman, that is pretty darn sweet!


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

What's the white lining for the recessed portion(s).
Looks like a project I should tackle.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

That material is 3mm EPVC (expanded polyvinyl chloride). On the previous one I made, I had some Formica laminate left over from a project, which worked very well and has lasted 8 years so far. Unfortunately, I did not have any laminate to use but had some of the EPVC in one of my scrap bins so I cut the bottom inlay out of that material.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

that is really nice.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks all, the compliments are much appreciated! 

Nick, just sent you the drawings and all the info to make one should be on there.......hopefully clearer than mud! One thing I omitted from the drawing was the white inlay. I have a CNC router which makes that easy to put into the base, doing that with a hand router would be difficult. I would advise just getting a piece of white poster board cut it to the appropriate size and securing it with some double sided carpet tape. I say that because the white inlay while adding to the unit aesthetically, it also helps to reflect light back up and it does make a difference when you are tying small bugs. Use a shout out if you need any assistance, I will be glad to help.

Doug

__________________
God gave fishermen expectantcy so they would never tire of throwing out a line.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Doug I got the email. Your plans look great. I will be giving it a go as soon as I get a free weekend. Thanks so much, again awesome plans 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## muskyking3 (Mar 16, 2011)

excellent,very nice


----------

